# 5 nguyên tắc dinh dưỡng cho mẹ bầu cần phải ghi nhớ



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (17/1/19)

Thời kỳ mang thai, dinh dưỡng cho bà bầu cần được đảm bảo để thai nhi có thể phát triển khỏe mạnh. Dưới đây là 5 nguyên tắc dinh dưỡng mà mẹ bầu cần phải ghi nhớ trong suốt giai đoạn thai kỳ.
Dinh dưỡng là yếu tố quan trọng đối với mỗi người, với bà bầu điều này còn cần thiết và quan trọng hơn nhiều. Tuy nhiên với những chị em mang thai lần đầu thường xuyên thắc mắc không hiểu trong giai đoạn thai kỳ cần bổ sung những gì. Vì vậy dưới đây chúng tôi chia sẻ tới các chị em 5 nguyên tắc dinh dưỡng cho bà bầu mà bất cứ chị em nào cũng cần nhớ nếu muốn con yêu khỏe mạnh.





​
*Ăn đầy đủ các chất dinh dưỡng*
Trong quá trình mang thai, chị em tuyệt đối không được có quan niệm “ăn kiêng” vì như vậy sẽ làm cho thai nhi còi cọc, chậm phát triển. Do đó các bà bầu cần bổ sung đầy đủ nguồn dinh dưỡng cho mình bằng cách ăn đa dạng các loại thực phẩm. Ngoài ra mẹ bầu nên cung cấp thêm lượng axit folic cùng lượng folate cho cơ thể để giúp thai nhi phát triển toàn diện và hạn chế được các khuyết tật.

*Ăn làm nhiều bữa*
Bà bầu bổ sung nhiều rau củ quả vừa cung cấp năng lượng vừa chống táo bón, khô da
Trong quá trình mang thai cơ thể cần nhiều lượng thức ăn và dưỡng chất để nuôi dưỡng thai nhi khỏe mạnh và giúp các mẹ tránh mệt mỏi, căng thẳng. Tuy nhiên để đảm bảo cơ thể có thể hấp thu tốt các chất dưỡng chất thì nên chia làm nhiều bữa trong ngày thay vì 3 bữa như trước đây. Ngoài ra trong 3 tháng đầu thai kỳ, phụ nữ thường bị ốm nghén nên việc chia làm nhiều bữa trong ngày giúp giảm thiểu tình trạng chán ăn, ốm nghén ở các thai phụ.

*Uống đủ nước*
Trong quá trình mang thai, khối lượng máu trong cơ thể sẽ tăng lên để nuôi dưỡng thai nhi. Vì vậy mẹ bầu cần cung cấp đủ lượng nước để giúp thai nhi phát triển khỏe mạnh, tránh tình trạng táo bón, khô da ở bà bầu. Thông thường trong giai đoạn mang thai, phụ nữ cần bổ sung khoảng 2,5 lít nước/ngày. Ngoài nước lọc đun sôi để nguội, bạn có thể sử dụng thêm sữa hay nước trái cây cũng rất có lợi cho sức khỏe của mẹ và thai nhi.

_



_
_Cung cấp ít nhất 2,5 lít nước mỗi ngày cho bà bầu để có một thai kỳ khỏe mạnh_
​*Ăn nhiều rau củ quả*
Rau củ quả là nguồn thực phẩm cung cấp chất xơ dồi dào, hàm lượng khoáng chất cao, lượng nước lớn nên các chuyên gia khuyên chị em trong quá trình mang thai nên bổ sung nguồn thực phẩm này vào thực đơn hàng ngày. Bổ sung thêm nguồn thực phẩm này không những giúp ngăn ngừa tình trạng táo bón mà còn cung cấp nhiều dưỡng chất cần thiết cho cơ thể.

*Sử dụng đa dạng các loại sữa dành cho bà bầu*
Sữa bà bầu là nguồn thực phẩm cung cấp đa dạng các dưỡng chất cần thiết cho sự phát triển của thai nhi cũng như bà bầu, đặc biệt là hàm lượng canxi, chất béo, năng lượng. Vì vậy trong quá trình mang thai, chị em nên sử dụng đa dạng các loại sữa bà bầu hoặc các chế phẩm từ sữa như bơ, kem, pho mát,...
Trong quá trình mang thai, các chị em cần nhớ 5 nguyên tắc trên và thực hiện thật tốt để đảm bảo cơ thể khỏe mạnh cũng như sự phát triển tốt của thai nhi.
Để cập nhật thêm những kiến thức bổ ích các mẹ hãy truy cập vào fanpage: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DauTramConYeu2
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/dau_tram_con_yeu/


----------

